# Créer un CD bootable avec OS9.2.2 et Toast



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Juin 2002)

Merci pour cette prompte réponse, je tenterai ça ce soir en rentrant.

Vincent


----------



## jmoneyron (4 Juin 2002)

Bonjour, 
C'est bien compliqué tout çà !!

Lances Toast 5, dans l'écran tu choisis "Données", puis "CD Mac ou CD Mac et PC(Hybride)."

Par glisser /déposer tu amènes dans la fenêtre Toast, un système valide en ENFONçANT SIMULTANEMENT LES DEUX TOUCHES MAJUSCULES CONTROLE.
(Un système valide est un système avec à gauche sur son icône les 2 Macs imbriqués.)

Tu ajoutes ce que tu veux de la même façon dans la limite des 650Mo de ton CDRom (Toast se charge de faire l'addition au fur et à mesure)

Tu lances la gravure comme d'habitude, et je te garantis que ton CD sera bootable .


----------



## Bernard53 (4 Juin 2002)

Pour apporter ma contribution voici la recopie intégrale du chapitre de l'aide de Toast Titanium F-5.0.2 quand à la création d'un CD de démarrage :

*Création d'un CD de démarrage*

Le CD que vous créez est démarrable sur tout système Macintosh.

1	Assurez-vous que Toast est ouvert et que la fenêtre est active.
2	Dans la fenêtre de Toast, cliquez sur Données.
3	Pour afficher le menu local des formats de données, cliquez sur le nom du format.
4	Dans le menu local, choisissez CD Mac OS ou CD Mac OS et PC (Hybride).

Vous ne pouvez pas créer un CD de démarrage avec les options Mac OS Étendu du menu. Si vous essayez de le faire, dès que vous cliquez sur Enregistrer, Toast affiche un message indiquant qu'un CD de démarrage au format Mac OS Étendu n'est pas un choix possible.

5	Faites glissez le dossier Système reconnu approprié vers la fenêtre des données.

Assurez-vous que vous disposez du dossier Système adapté à l'ordinateur que vous comptez démarrer à l'aide du CD que vous créez. Apple place en effet différents éléments dans le dossier Système en fonction de l'ordinateur particulier qui l'utilisera.

6	Remplacez le nom « CD sans titre » par le nom que vous voulez attribuer au CD lorsqu'il est monté sur votre Bureau.
7	Faites glisser les données supplémentaires que vous voulez copier jusqu'à la fenêtre de données.
8	Après avoir recueilli toutes les données que vous voulez copier, insérez un CD dans votre graveur de CD.
9	Cliquez sur le bouton Enregistrer.
10	Dans la zone de dialogue Enregistrer, cliquez sur Graver CD. Le processus d'enregistrement démarre à la vitesse sélectionnée. Une fois toutes les données gravées, Toast observe un pause brève, puis procède automatiquement à leur vérification. (Vous pouvez empêcher la vérification en cliquant sur Éjecter pendant la pause.)
11	Lorsque le message « Vérification correcte » s'affiche, cliquez sur Éjecter.


Salutations.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Juin 2002)

Bonjour,

J'ai créé, avec Disk Copy, une image de CD (par le choix "créer une image, CD 12 cm"). J'y ai ensuite installé un Système avec le CD d'install de mon iBook, aprés l'avoir montée bien sûr. A ce stade, l'image montée apparaît dans le tableau de bord "Démarrage" comme supportant un OS 9, mais elle est grisée, ne pouvant donc être sélectionnée pour booter. Cela ne m'a pas surpris plus que ça, ne sachant pas s'il était possible de booter sur une une image de disque. Mais aprés avoir gravé cette image sur un CD-RW (je la démonte, puis je demande à créer un CD à partir d'une image, dans Toast) j'obtiens un CD avec un OS dessus, le dossier système est bien orné d'une icone de mac souriant, mais comme précédemment, le CD apparaît grisé dans le tableau de bord "démarrage", donc impossible de booter dessus. Démarrer en enfonçant "C" ne marche pas plus.

Help !


----------



## r e m y (4 Juin 2002)

Il ne suffit pas d'avoir un système valide sur le CD. Il faut que Toast grave en plus le driver sur le secteur de boot (je crois).

Pour cela, il y a une option à cocher dans Toast:
Tu choisis l'onglet Autre de Toast.

Dans cet onglet, tu choisis Volume Mac.
Tu sélectionnes ton image contenant un système valide en cliquant sur le bouton Sélectionner.

Dans la fenêtre qui s'ouvre, il faut en plus cliquer Démarrable.

Ensuite tu graves, et c'est bon.


----------



## Nolsen (4 Juin 2002)

posté le 03 juin 2002 à 20:52                 
------------------------------------------------------------------------
Bonjour, 
C'est bien compliqué tout çà !!

Lances Toast 5, dans l'écran tu choisis "Données", puis "CD Mac ou CD Mac et PC(Hybride)."

Par glisser /déposer tu amènes dans la fenêtre Toast, un système valide en ENFONçANT SIMULTANEMENT LES DEUX TOUCHES MAJUSCULES CONTROLE.

MERCI MERCI Ça marche et c'est la première fois que je puis faire un disque bootable depuis que j'ai mon graveur. Encore une fois merci   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nolsen


----------



## jmoneyron (4 Juin 2002)

Bonjour Bernard 53,

La méthode que j'ai donnée plus haut provient bien sûr du manuel Toast 5, en français, page 23, tout comme la tienne sans doute. Mais, je suis surpris que tu ne mentionnes pas cette nécessité de faire le glisser/déposer du système en tenant enfoncées les deux touches Majuscules, Contrôle. Je viens de refaire l'essai et sans cette précaution le CD n'est pas bootable. Curieux cas docteur !!


----------



## Bernard53 (4 Juin 2002)

J'avoue ne pas avoir vérifié sur le manuel mais comme je l'ai mentionné ceci est un extrait (copie texto du fichier) de l'aide de Toast Titanium F-5.0.2, aide que l'on peut obtenir en allant dans la rubrique centre d'aide depuis le Finder. Et effectivement il n'est pas fait mention de la nécessité de faire glisser-déposer le système en tenant enfoncées les deux touches Majuscules et Contrôle. J'ai fait il y a peu un CD d'utilitaires en recopiant simplement un Dossier Système et il est parfaitement démarrable.

Je me demande au vu de tout ceci si la méthode ne varie pas légèrement en fonction de la version de Toast. Sur la 4.1.3, que je ne jamais eue, il me semble qu'il fallait cocher une case pour indiquer que le CD serait démarrable (lu sur les forums). Sur la F-5.0.1, celle que j'ai achetée, je ne sais pas ; je ne l'ai jamais utilisée et l'ai immédiatement mise à jour en version en version F-5.0.2 sur le site de roxio. Pour les autres versions 5.x.x aucune idée. Quelle est votre version ? Je regarderai ce soir ce qui est dit sur le manuel.

Salutations.


----------



## jmoneyron (5 Juin 2002)

Bonjour,

J'utilise la version 5.1.3a de Toast Titanium 5.
J'ai acheté le CD 5.01 et c'est au guide de l'utilisateur en français, qui l'accompagnait que je me réfère (page 23).
Je viens de chercher l'aide de la version 5.1.3a, et surprise le dossier n'existe plus, sans doute emporté dans les mises à jour.
Par contre, toujours avec cette version, je viens de graver un Système valide SANS enfoncer les touches Majuscules Contrôle pendant le glisser /déposer du système, le CD ne permet pas de démarrer.
Bizarre, bizarre !! Avec Roxio, c'est souvent de l'à peu près !!
Cordialement.


----------



## Bernard53 (5 Juin 2002)

Nous avons bien acheté la même version de Toast Titanium F-5.0.1 et effectivement à la page 23 du manuel y figure bien la mention comme quoi il faut maintenir appuyé sur les touches Maj. et Contrôle en faisant glisser le dossier système sur la fenêtre Données de Toast Titanium. Et cette mention est absente de l'Aide en version F-5.0.2, aide qui ne fonctionne d'ailleurs pas directement sauf si on l'a lancée manuellement auparavant.
J'ai également refait un CD (MacOS 9.0.4, cela a-t-il une importance ?)sans enfoncer ces deux touches lors du transfert du dossier système et aucun problème il démarre parfaitement !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Comme quoi cela dépend bien de la version que l'on utilise. À l'occasion il faudrait que j'aille faire un tour sur le site de roxio pour voir s'il est fait article de cette particularité.

Salutations.


----------

